
Tech's gender gap is getting worse, not better - hodgesrm
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/techs-gender-gap-is-getting-worse-not-better-report-says/
======
crayon765
If girls don't want to pursue Computer Science, why force them to? The
majority of girls simply don't enjoy programming. Some (like my sister), do.
The rest are free to pursue whichever other career they prefer. Although the
media tries to paint it as a matter of nurture, it's mostly a difference in
nature between men's and women's preferences.

The only reason this push to get girls into STEM exists in the first place is
because of all the money and opportunities that are pouring into tech careers.
You don't hear the media complain about the gender gap for boiler repair
technicians or the reverse gender gap in nursing.

Fred On Everything shared a similar opinion:
[http://www.fredoneverything.net/Coders.shtml](http://www.fredoneverything.net/Coders.shtml)

------
pcurve
Considering most male-dominated occupations are due to them being physically
demanding, I do agree that software development stands out as a bit of an odd-
one out if you look at the list below.

[https://www.dol.gov/wb/stats/occ_gender_share_em_1020_txt.ht...](https://www.dol.gov/wb/stats/occ_gender_share_em_1020_txt.htm)

But as you can see, the gender imbalance problem is no worse than those of
healthcare sectors.

Where is the same political outcry about under representation of male nurses,
even though RN is highly paid, physically demanding work. Why aren't we
pushing men to go into caregiver fields where the imbalance is much worse?

Is it so taboo to say that perhaps it's because women excel at some of these
fields than men? And vice versa?

Look, it's good to acknowledge that the imbalance exists, and do an honest
root cause analysis and try to remedy it.

But this has be become such a politicized topic that they're making
documentaries about this, and even private sector CEOs are getting involved.
Why?

~~~
droidist2
Also where's the outrage that there aren't as many female car mechanics? And
how come we're not pressured into referring to them as "she"? And why don't we
call nurses "he" like we're supposed to call programmers "she"?

------
fche
How about "larger, not smaller" rather than implying a moral judgement?

~~~
rayvd
These days, inequal outcomes are inherently immoral. God forbid individual
members of society have different preferences and capabilities...

------
gjolund
That is what happens when women choose not to study computer science.

